# Buying Plants Wholesale



## Jack in VA (Jul 24, 2003)

How do I go about getting a Wholesalers licence, or whatever ya call it so I can buy plants wholesale, nationwide, if possible?


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Start with your state's tax bureau.


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

Also check with your state agricultural agent about what the rules and laws of importation. Also they will need a list of companies that you will be using. They have to approve these companies.Some you might not be able to use.


----------



## Jack in VA (Jul 24, 2003)

OK, that's a start. Thanks. Seems there is some kinda trade association or something that I can go to. Not sure exactlly what to google. I'm sure a local business license would be required and a resale permit.


----------



## bonsai jim (Jul 22, 2005)

In Texas you have to be registered with the Department of Ag and have a business license aka "TX Sales and Use Permit". If you can find a nursery then they will typically tell you what they require to sell to you. If you are shipping out of state there are sanitary inspections and what not.

If you are any kind of ethical you should actually have a business as well and not sbuy simply for your own discount (sorry a real peeve of mine...)

jim


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

You don't need a license or a permit to buy plants wholesale from out of state. Ethics has nothing at all to do with whether any company is willing to sell products to you at any price they choose. Now if you are planning to sell these to the public as a resale then you have to obey the laws of your own state and county. I wonder if it is also a pet peeve as to whether someone goes to Wally world and pays less for something when he/she could buy the same product and pay more from another store. It's nobody's business at all where people shop, and what they pay. Every state has their own laws about selling retail and wholesale. As far as I know their isn't any state that has laws specifying what you have to pay for products. I can give you dozens of companies and phone numbers and addresses of companies that will sell you plants at wholesale prices. Just meet their minimums and pay them and they'll sell you plants. They are in business to sell their stuff. No secret handshakes, no country club to join. Green is green. I buy stuff alot cheaper than landscapers. Bypass the retailers entirely unless you want to help make their dreams of becoming millionaires reality.


----------



## Jack in VA (Jul 24, 2003)

What I'm looking to do is buy small plants and grow them out to big plants to resell and use in Landscaping. Also looking for stock to propagate and divide. Not looking for a way to decorate my property for cheap(not that there is anything wrong with that), but rather " Buy low, sell high".
I did do a little googling and found a few places that had applications that basically only needed a business name. Anyone in Virginia that does this kinda thing and knows the states laws?


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Are you looking for perennials or nursery stock?


----------



## mrglock27 (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi woodspirit, can you list a few of the companies or websites. Thank You, Mike


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you want to resell, you need an assumed name. When you file your assumed name, you can find out what you need to do. The state will be happy to send you information on how you can pay taxes.

To buy wholesale, simply find the commercial greenhouses near you. I buy most of my plants from local mom and pop operations. I'm sure you could find someone you would like to deal with and tell them you are interested in a certain number of seedlings and which kind. You would be supporting a local business, and probably develop a good business and mentoring relationship with the greenhouse owner.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Mrg, I sent you a pm. The counties are where you file your DBA (doing business as). You don't need it to buy though. The local greenhouses will give you 10 or 15 percent off retail. The mail order places are usually in the dollar range and can be sold for eight or ten dollars within a month or two after repotting. If you like your money then buy from the growers. If you want a relationship and want others to have your money then go to the local garden centers and ask them for a landscapers discount. They usually will have you fill out something if you want to buy on credit. But then you'll have to wait for them to check your banks and after all that they'll give you 10 or 15 percent off retail....excluding sale prices and other such stuff. If you want 50 or 100 Stella d'oro daylillies and don't mind growing them on to a half gal size for .75 cents each , then I'd buy them from growers around the country. Lets see $8.00 each minus 10 percent or .75 cents each delivered to your door. hmm......


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I think most of the advice given was state-specific. Therefore, it would behoove you to check with your own state about the rules and regs. 
In PA, for example, if my business name (or if I'm just going under my own name) includes my last name in the business name, then I don't need to register the name.
If I buy plants wholesale, they will usually ask for a sales tax number so that THEY don't get in trouble by not charging you tax. It can come back to haunt them.
Also, in PA if I am going to sell those plants either immediately or after I grow them on, I need a nursery license. This is for purposes of inspection (once a year, more or less) to determine if your plant materials are free from disease and insects. Rarely do they quarantine anything even if it has some pests, but rather give you options on treatment including some organic ones.
My point is that each state has its own set of rules which you should check out if you want to be "legitimate."
Ann


----------

